# It's Official:  Trump Wins New Hampshire Primary!



## Mrs. M. (Feb 9, 2016)

Former New Hampshire Governor John Sununu said, Iowa picks corn, New Hampshire picks presidents.

Tonight they have chosen a proven winner who is going to put New Hampshire back on the map for predicting future presidents. At 9:02 P.M. tonight, Donald Trump was declared the winner with 9 delegates and 33.8% of the vote.

New Hampshire Primary votes are in - Google Search

Winning the New Hampshire primary is a very big deal. Because of the timing and the media attention it garners, the New Hampshire primary has the power to make or break a candidate. Winning New Hampshire increases a candidates share of the final primary count in all states by 27%.

Exit polls found that more than half of Republican voters in New Hampshire are very unhappy with Establishment Republicans. They are sick of the federal government and career politicians. 2016 is the year of the outsider!

Early poll results from the New Hampshire primary:

Trump 34%

Kaisich 17%

Bush 12%

Cruz 11%

Rubio 9.8%

Trump has been leading by double digits since polls closed at 8 P.M. this evening.

9 in 10 primary voters say they are dissatisfied or angry. 42% of registered Republicans said they believe that Donald Trump will win the nomination. Tonight it looks as if they are right.

Trump is a man on fire! His passion has ignited a dream to make America great again.  The turnout of voters for Trump is very exciting news!

Winning New Hampshire was a huge victory for Donald Trump. Two thirds of New Hampshire primary voters said they supported Trump's idea of a temporary ban on Muslim immigration. The exit poll revealed that six in ten Republican voters are worried about a terrorist attack. Trump has emphasized his commitment to make America strong again. He will build up our military, build a massive wall on our border with Mexico and make our economy strong again.

John Kaisich is still looking strong for 2nd place and if Jeb Bush takes 3rd place it should be a game changer for Cruz and Rubio.  The numbers are still coming in and it is hard to say what will happen.  The big news tonight is Donald Trump has won the New Hampshire Primary and he is clearly New Hampshire's choice for president.

Congratulations to Mr. Donald Trump!
_____________
New Hampshire primary results: Donald Trump, Bernie Sanders win - CNNPolitics.com
http://www.sos.nh.gov/PresPrim2016/BellwetherRepublican.pdf


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 9, 2016)

Good.  Better Trump than Rubio or Cruz.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 9, 2016)

*Tonight America, ALL of America decided to go "elite" free. From the pig farmer DNC to the cattle farmer from the GOP.
The "elite" have passed.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Tonight America, ALL of America decided to go "elite" free. From the pig farmer DNC to the cattle farmer from the GOP.
> The "elite" have passed.*



The Donald on the television now. How can ANYONE NOT love The Donald? He's sincere, normal, has humour and just seems like a good man.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 9, 2016)

winner declared....with 4% of the votes in.....


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2016)

Hope he wins..,good to see Senator Rubio losing


----------



## S.J. (Feb 9, 2016)

Not only won, but won 2 to 1 over his closest rival.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 9, 2016)

*I did this as an OP but think its fits here as well as a comment.....

A far greater loss took place today in New Hampshire. Today for the first time in history socialists stood and voted in mass to propel a fellow socialist forward toward the oval office. This is the first time an ADMITTED socialist has ever pulled that off.

The DNC now finds itself in a fight for its very existence of a party much like the "Whigs" a little more then 100 years ago. They were NOT able to survive the voter shift of their OWN demographics.

Losing an election happens just part of life, but losing losing the direction and leadership of your party? The dynamics of that are deadly to the party. And the reason behind it can only inflame it depending WHAT did it.

"Honesty and Trustworthy" is what post voting poll takers are finding. When the people of your party find you to be a liar, you got problems. You ask ANY republican here alive during Nixon about "Honesty and Trustworthy" issues, go ahead ask them. It's like getting bit by a Coral snake, its NOT an issue IF you die its only a matter of how long.

The price you democrats are about to pay for your pick and Debbie Wasserman Shultz leadership is going to be painful. Because the socialist movement YOU invited into your party YOU adopted YOU nurtured, well today the fruits of your labor came to bear.

Feb. 9th 2016 the socialist party rose and tore down the DNC flag. And Bernie Sanders and his people with GREAT pride lifted a NEW flag a NEW banner over the tent. The NEW socialist tent. 

The mantle of leadership now belongs to Sanders. Sanders was once a "faction" of your party but as of today you are a mere faction of his. History will record Hillary's loss as more then a personal loss. History will one day write 'it was the day the DNC DIED".

And to ALL those former DNC members who will wake up tomorrow to being Socialist Party Members. WE told you, we ALL told you.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *I did this as an OP but think its fits here as well as a comment.....
> 
> A far greater loss took place today in New Hampshire. Today for the first time in history socialists stood and voted in mass to propel a fellow socialist forward toward the oval office. This is the first time an ADMITTED socialist has ever pulled that off.
> 
> ...



The Republican Party also having fight though. This between The Establishment Ones who's strings pulled by Wall Street and the Neo-Conservatives, the RINOs, the Cuckservatives....and the Big Elephant in the room The Donald.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *I did this as an OP but think its fits here as well as a comment.....
> ...


*Its a ballot revolution not a bullet. Yours in your country is heating up and freedom lies before you. Dismiss the jesters and pick well I pray you. 

And with the blessing of God, we CAN ALL move forward with pride in self and country.*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Not only won, but won 2 to 1 over his closest rival.



Not a surprise.   Won't carry


----------



## S.J. (Feb 9, 2016)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Not only won, but won 2 to 1 over his closest rival.
> ...


You guys are funny.  Cruz barely wins Iowa (and insignificant state) and it's a crushing defeat for Trump.  Trump wins very decisively in N.H. (an important state) and it's no big deal.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2016)

S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




Apples and oranges.  When your only topic Is how well you're doing and the score is tied.,...not good


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 9, 2016)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


*Count the delegates idiot NOT the states.*


----------



## S.J. (Feb 9, 2016)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


How do you figure the score is tied?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2016)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...





S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


 
Won't be tied for long...  In State count or delegate count. 

The problem with being an "outsider" is that you have to learn on the fly how to organize a campaign.  If someone with less ego were the candidate, they would hire someone to do it, leave them to it and do what they are told by the political spin doctors.  Bill Clinton would have never been elected without James Carvelle; likewise for Trump with Pulloffe (sp?) and Axelrod.  Same with Bush and Rove on the GOP side. 

Anyway, with your Messiah Trump, the problem is that you can no longer spend 6 months focused on a few primaries.  In some cases there are multiple primaries on one day.  It becomes more about the ground game.  Another one of Trump's problems is that your guys on the ground gotta believe.  His policies are nebulous at best. 

This will play out over time.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 9, 2016)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


The other candidates are going after each other.  None of them are likely to win a primary any time soon, they can only fight for second place and hope they can hold it long enough for somebody to drop out.  Not likely, and Trump won 2 to 1 with a lousy ground game, as you say.  And if that ground game improves (likely) he'll be unstoppable.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2016)

S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Cruz is going after Trump only and will be less encumbered now that Senator Rubio is no longer going to be a factor

As for NH...
He's been there something like 30 times in 6 months if I recall correctly.  You cannot do that later in the election season...which is why you need the ground game.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 10, 2016)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Cruz is going after Trump but the other candidates will be going after Cruz.  The fight now is for second place and Trump will benefit every time.  And Trump visiting N.H. 30 times in 6 months doesn't explain why he's leading by double digits in S.C. and Nevada.  Who is it you think is going to replace Trump as the front runner?  None of them are showing any consistent strength, just occasional spurts.  Trump is the consistent one.  He may come in second a time or two but I don't see him coming in third in any of the upcoming primaries.  Can't say that about any of the other candidates.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 10, 2016)

"Trump Wins New Hampshire Primary!"

So did Santorum and Huckabee.

ETA: yes, in Iowa, not NH. 

The point being it's far too early to infer anything from one caucus and one primary in states not representative of the Nation as a whole.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 10, 2016)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


*When the day comes how would you like your Crow served?*


----------



## S.J. (Feb 10, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


And it's comin'!


----------



## Missourian (Feb 10, 2016)

I agree with S.J. and Dark Fury.  Let's say Kasich becomes the establishment guy.  Bush isn't dropping out until he's out of money.  Marco has Adelson's financial backing,  so he doesn't have to go anywhere for awhile.  Christie and Fiorina supporters scatter among those three,  with the lion's share going to Kasich,  Carson's go to Cruz.  Cruz supporters are unlikely to back Kasich.  Three way race,  with Bush and Rubio playing spoilers.

That's a Trump win...unless something like Rubio's epic glitch gets in the way.  After Trump puts together a string of wins,  momentum builds,  and suddenly,  all the undecides want to back the winner.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2016)

Missourian said:


> I agree with S.J. and Dark Fury.  Let's say Kasich becomes the establishment guy.  Bush isn't dropping out until he's out of money.  Marco has Adelson's financial backing,  so he doesn't have to go anywhere for awhile.  Christie and Fiorina supporters scatter among those three,  Carson's go to Cruz.
> 
> That's a Trump win...unless something like Rubio's epic glitch gets in the way.  After Trump puts together a string of wins,  momentum builds,  and suddenly,  all the undecides want to back the winner.


 
Its actually a Hillary win; facing either Trump or Cruz.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 10, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Its actually a Hillary win; facing either Trump or Cruz.



I understand that you must keep repeating that,  even if you don't really believe it anymore...appearances must be kept up.

It's okay,  I won't hold it against you.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2016)

Missourian said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Its actually a Hillary win; facing either Trump or Cruz.
> ...



Gee, hard to get happy after that


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2016)

Trump won, so that is good for him, but no indication that he can get the delegates he needs to avoid a convention floor fight.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 10, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with S.J. and Dark Fury.  Let's say Kasich becomes the establishment guy.  Bush isn't dropping out until he's out of money.  Marco has Adelson's financial backing,  so he doesn't have to go anywhere for awhile.  Christie and Fiorina supporters scatter among those three,  Carson's go to Cruz.
> ...


I don't think anyone wants to back a known criminal.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 10, 2016)

Why is this special forum still open. The person who is making these "op-eds" is doing nothing more than starting average USMB threads. 

Put this crap in "politics" where it belongs.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 10, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Why is this special forum still open. The person who is making these "op-eds" is doing nothing more than starting average USMB threads.
> 
> Put this crap in "politics" where it belongs.


 

You and I hardly ever agree, but I couldn't agree with you more.  This is BS.  Who ever this noob is. . .


----------



## alpine (Feb 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Tonight America, ALL of America decided to go "elite" free. From the pig farmer DNC to the cattle farmer from the GOP.
> ...



And he is not a pussy like Cruz...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 10, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this special forum still open. The person who is making these "op-eds" is doing nothing more than starting average USMB threads.
> ...



Every time you make sense.....we agree. I've noticed it a few times.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 10, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with S.J. and Dark Fury.  Let's say Kasich becomes the establishment guy.  Bush isn't dropping out until he's out of money.  Marco has Adelson's financial backing,  so he doesn't have to go anywhere for awhile.  Christie and Fiorina supporters scatter among those three,  Carson's go to Cruz.
> ...


You hang in there, Candy.


----------

